# Pirates of the Caribbean



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

I love these movies! Anybody planning on seeing the 3rd installment (At World's End)?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

planning on it, maybe in a week or two though, when the crowds die down. im excited! I loved the first two. I heard the 3rd is more dark and violent, and its also 3 hours long


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

I wanna see it, my boyfriend thinks im sill 4 it but idc lol.


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lhorgan* 

 
_I wanna see it, my boyfriend thinks im sill 4 it but idc lol._

 

aww! tell him at least it's not harry potter!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

haha HEY  im looking forward to harry potter ! :shakes fist in fury:

lol


----------



## tinagrzela (May 25, 2007)

I saw it last night!!! It was great, but one part made me sad...I still loved it, though, quite a lot!! I saw an advanced screening last night...


----------



## SELFstyled (May 25, 2007)

We're leaving in an hour or so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hooray for assigned seating! Hopefully it'll be good hehe.


----------



## Bernadette (May 25, 2007)

I want to see that and Shrek 3!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I want to see that and Shrek 3!_

 
I saw shrek 3 the other day and it was Funny! I enjoyed it .


----------



## lipshock (May 26, 2007)

I saw it last night with my boyfriend and I LOVED every minute of it.  My only problem:  TOO MUCH OF KEIRA KNIGHTLEY.  But at least she wasn't as pouty and bratty as she previously was in the first two movies.

If you're going to see the movie, STAY throughout the ENTIRE credits.  There is a little scene at the end that will definitely tug at your heartstrings.  I teared up, I have to admit.  OH, the little girl in me.


----------



## ratmist (May 26, 2007)

Saw it last night.  Oh, it is really good.  Plot goes a wee bit wonky in the centre, but it doesn't detract from the overall feel of the film.  Definitely the best film this summer.


----------



## whiteflorals (May 26, 2007)

I really liked the film, even more so than the other 2 installments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For those of you who're gonna catch it, have a great time!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (May 26, 2007)

saw it, seeing it again tonight.

loved it. obviously.


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

I will be seeing it as soon as the theatres die down a little bit. Around here they get swarmed with people.  But I can't wait to see it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_I will be seeing it as soon as the theatres die down a little bit. Around here they get swarmed with people.  But I can't wait to see it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen.  As much as I want to see movies when they first come out, the thought of dealing with all of those people is too daunting!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Amen.  As much as I want to see movies when they first come out, the thought of dealing with all of those people is too daunting!_

 
the worst part is , when theatres are packed, they get really.. humid and warm inside from everyones breath, then I get all "Germa-phobe" and am like "im gonna be sooo sick in a day or two" 

that and if you don't get there super super early, its hard to find 2 seats next to eachother


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 26, 2007)

I saw it last night and loved it!! i crieddd like a freakin baby too! lol


----------



## little teaser (May 26, 2007)

i love pirates of the caribbean but i dont know about sitting in a theatres for three hours, i might just wait for dvd, at least i can hit pause when i need to go to bathroom or fetch a drink..lol
im not into crowds at all


----------



## JillBug (May 26, 2007)

i saw it and loved it! i think they coud possible make a 4th one with the way this ended. but then again, the ending could have actually been the end too, so you never know! 

i went on thursday at midnight and it actually wasnt too crowded. they had an 8 o'clock showing as well, which i think was sold out. i wish i had waited to see it util later because driving home at 3 in the morning isnt fun! 

and im hoping to see it again because there were a few parts that kind of confused me.


----------



## jerseygirl005 (May 27, 2007)

i cried at the end too. it's sad but good. and the extra scene was great.


----------



## lipshock (May 27, 2007)

Um, I am hooked.

I am seating it again tomorrow afternoon.  This time bringing my mom because I just wanted another reason to see it again.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 27, 2007)

I saw it w/ my boyfriend.  Boo, I wish we'd stayed for the extra scene!! The beginning was exciting for me, all that fighting and the fireworks and the schemy little monkey!  But then it got a little wonky and slow...then it picked up again....I had a hard time watching the first two, they didn't interest me.  But my boyfriend loves them, and I really wanted to take him to see this third one, so I watched the first two at home, but this one was way better IMO.  I thought it was so cute how Barbosa tried to "marry" Elizabeth and Will Turner mid battle, it was awesome haha

And the multiple Jack Sparrows running around! Amazing hahah


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 27, 2007)

not only did I see it I was dressed as a Pirate to do it (I Like costumes), I loved it, gonna see it again as soon as I can convince someone


----------



## triccc (May 28, 2007)

I LOVED IT! (as I knew I would)
But crap! I didn't stay until after the credits! 
I might see it again tonight, so I will have to remember to stay.


----------



## iammakeupaddict (May 28, 2007)

okay, now i'm totally feeling like i'm the only person who didn't like the movie. i was rather disappointed. i loved the first installment. i thought the 2nd installment was pretty good. this one was the least impressive of them all.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iammakeupaddict* 

 
_okay, now i'm totally feeling like i'm the only person who didn't like the movie. i was rather disappointed. i loved the first installment. i thought the 2nd installment was pretty good. this one was the least impressive of them all._

 
I enjoyed it for the visual effects, but the story was really lacking.  I felt like everything they covered in the third movie could have been included in the 2nd, since it was pretty much a wrap up of the loose ends in the previous film.  It seemed like they just dragged out unnecessary story lines and didn't explain the new stuff well enough or develop it into anything that remotely made sense.  Man though - Orlando Bloom looked soooo hot at the end


----------



## triccc (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_ Man though - Orlando Bloom looked soooo hot at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oh yea... he is SO hot. mmhmmm


----------



## lipshock (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Man though - Orlando Bloom looked soooo hot at the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did he ever?!  I literally was like falling out of my chair to claw at the screen.  I am not a huge a Orlando Bloom fan at all but I couldn't deny his sexiness at the end of the film.  It must've been the scar and the headscarf, lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MROW!


----------



## Katura (May 30, 2007)

Saw it last night...I think I liked the first and second better...But I really liked it all the same. Keira looked all glowy the entire movie and I'm pretty much insanely jealous of that haha...

But...I've got to say Johnny Depp looks maaaadddd hot as a pirate. And that's the onyl way I'd ever have him hahaha

Some image candy:





And orlando Bloom...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't ever a huge fan until the ending of that movie. I was pretty much swooning in my seat with my boyfriend next to me not understanding the lust in my eyes hahaha

Oh how I wish I could find a still picture from the end of the movie!!!


----------



## user79 (Jun 1, 2007)

Def going to see this one. Wanted to reserve a ticket this weekend but it's already well sold out so there weren't any good seats left. Will be going to see this next week though for sure. The 2nd one was really good, hoping the 3rd will be too.


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

**slightly spoilerish if you ain't seen it yet**

I thought it was OK, but rather rubbish compared to the other two... there's like an hour, an hour twenty of really excellent stuff (and doesn't the monkey steal every flippin' scene he's in?  but the rest is just flabby and confusing... I mean, what WAS all that nonsense about raising the sea goddess? Did it further the plot or the action in any way? No. the spaced out Jack's hallucination sequences? Again, quite fun, but did they REALLY add anything to the film? No. With a timely snip of stuff like this, this would have been a zippy little 1 hr 40 mins of a great, fun movie rather than the bladder-buster 3 hour CHORE it became.........

And I don't really see the point of having all those cool different pirate lords when the final sea battle just boiled down to the two ships from Dead Man's Chest (Flying Dutchman and the Black Pearl).... when they did that big shot with the whole armada spread out across the horizon, and the ramshackle glory of the pirate lords in their 'barks' on the other side, I was salivating, expecting a HUGE astonishing multi-ship sea battle with international pirate antics ahoy, but it just didn't happen that way, the action just stuck with the central characters...... and I was very disappointed too with the way the dealt with the Kraken, he was one of the big stars of Dead Man's chest and so much more could have been done with him....

Again I'm not saying it's not a GOOD film, but with some heavy editing and a clearer storyline ("oh no! somebody's betrayed somebody else! what, again? *yawn*"), that budget, that cast, and the basic charm of all the characters could have made something really great, something that in ten / fifteen years' time you'd dig out the ol' cabinet and show to your kids as a classic family movie... I know I'll probably be doing this with the first movie, it's so classic it will age well, but I doubt that the other two - with their muddy storylines and over-reliance on special effects - will be remembered so fondly.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jun 1, 2007)

I was so excited to see it. I even managed to convince the boyfriend to go with me and make it a date (my boyfriend and I try to keep the movie dates to a minimum because it's expensive in Chicago), but now I wish I hadn't, haha. 

The movie was beautiful, and like everyone else I loved the monkey. Shoot, I want a movie just about the monkey. This Pirates left me wanting my money back. It was about an hour too long, and dragged like there was no tomorrow. Only thing that kept me hanging in there-- HOTHOTHOT Orlando Bloom. 

I vote we lobby for a Jack Sparrow the Monkey Pirate movie, haha!


----------

